

I'm applying to work in an US company, as a contractor; how much should I ask? - kafkaman

What's a valid measure for payment outside US, for a US company? I guess I wouldn't be paid as much as a programmer inside US, but how much less should I ask for?<p>Note: I'm applying as a C++ programmer.
======
solost
You need to provide further details both about yourself and your own
programming experience as well as the industry you are looking to enter into
and any specific needs they may have, to even have a chance of getting a ball
park number.

